# My Highflyers



## waqar haider

Dear members,

As i promised,here are some of my best birds pictures for your interest.

Please comment.


----------



## Fishsean1

Very Nice!!!


----------



## waqar haider

*Some more pictures*


----------



## Nazim Khan

Nice collection brother waqar


----------



## LUCKYT

They really look like they are built to fly! Dave


----------



## Lovebirds

They are beautiful. What is the little ring thing on thier leg? Looks like what we in the US call a washer...........LOL


----------



## LUCKYT

Renee, i think it just a different type of I.D. band. Dave


----------



## RodSD

Wow! Nice athletic looking birds. My favorite is the third picture. That bird looks business--ready to fly.


----------



## waqar haider

LUCKYT said:


> Renee, i think it just a different type of I.D. band. Dave


You are right dave.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Nice birds look to be in great shape, I like them all. I've always wanted some really not sure why i never baught any.
Dave


----------



## della

What beautiful birds - I don't think mine would stand a chance in a race with yours. I think mine need to go on a diet to achieve that streamlined look you have - or perhaps they just need better genetics!


----------



## waqar haider

della said:


> What beautiful birds - I don't think mine would stand a chance in a race with yours. I think mine need to go on a diet to achieve that streamlined look you have - or perhaps they just need better genetics!


Della,

Thanks for such nice comments on my birds,but on last its always the fancier whose hard work comes out in competition.

They are all highflyers and fly in deep sky.


----------



## waqar haider

*The Two Brothers & sister........*


----------



## indianbird

Lovebirds 
Matriarch Join Date: Sep 2002
Location: Martinsville, VA
Age: 48
Posts: 13,695 
Images: 9 

They are beautiful. What is the little ring thing on thier leg? Looks like what we in the US call a washer...........LOL
Hi Renee,
These r the bands they use in pakistan there tag number is engraved on the so called washer ,when these birds have the babies they will put two band like that on them one with there parent number and one will be given new number to babies so they can be identifie the breed.


----------



## becege

How long do these birds fly and how high? Do you have a raptor problem? They have the markings common to tipplers in this country.


----------



## waqar haider

becege said:


> How long do these birds fly and how high? Do you have a raptor problem? They have the markings common to tipplers in this country.


Yes we have raptor problem here...

They fly in high altitude (deep in sky) where you cant see them with naked eyes.

They ve given me 11-12 hrs flying on normal diet specially in unseasonble hot weather.


----------



## waqar haider

indianbird said:


> Lovebirds
> Matriarch Join Date: Sep 2002
> Location: Martinsville, VA
> Age: 48
> Posts: 13,695
> Images: 9
> 
> They are beautiful. What is the little ring thing on thier leg? Looks like what we in the US call a washer...........LOL
> Hi Renee,
> These r the bands they use in pakistan there tag number is engraved on the so called washer ,when these birds have the babies they will put two band like that on them one with there parent number and one will be given new number to babies so they can be identifie the breed.




You are right sir,

But i ve given them numbers in different way to safe them to identify my breed if caught by any fancier,


----------



## waqar haider

*Peacmakers*


----------



## RodSD

Your birds look conditioned and in form. Is there any feeding secret or training secret that you like to share? Thanks!


----------



## Kevin

Very nice looking birds!


----------



## صهيل الاصيل

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

طيور ممتازة 

اخوي الاستاذ 

waqar haider


----------



## uzairalishah

dear waqar you have a very good collection and i am new in this feild plz help me if some one is willing to help my id is [email protected] plz plz


----------



## JT

Amazing birds Waqar, Masha Allah!


----------



## Pigeon lower

waqar haider said:


>


I dont know if anyone else notice this but the one bird is yawning haha


----------



## sreeshs

Simply Superb Birds, gr8


----------



## YaSin11

amazing birds..really regal. they all look very clean and well taken care of. awesome pics...


----------



## waqar haider

Thank you all for liking my birds.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

You got some beautiful birds there.


----------



## Big T

صهيل الاصيل;389613 said:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> 
> طيور ممتازة
> 
> اخوي الاستاذ
> 
> waqar haider


translation please. Is it, "by God, bless God's excellent birds brotherly Professor?" How did I do?

As for your your most excellent birds. God has indeed bless you.
Beautiful birds.

Tony


----------



## hasseian_313

you dont see them like this in the usa lol


----------



## Adnan Bashir

waqar haider said:


>


Nice collection but honestly still lot of effort required.


----------



## waqar haider

Adnan Bashir said:


> Nice collection but honestly still lot of effort required.



Oh really?

Could you please show me yours,so i can learn from your bird keeping.

Thanks.


----------



## doveone52

They are magnificent! Wish I could see them fly!


----------



## Iceland

Very beautiful birds.


----------



## chayi

very beautiful birds love there colors looks very strong and healthy. I have a question will highflyers home? if you tossed them out say about 25 miles would they make it back home? I guess they can see there home from such a high altitude.


----------



## aslan1

chayi said:


> very beautiful birds love there colors looks very strong and healthy. I have a question will highflyers home? if you tossed them out say about 25 miles would they make it back home? I guess they can see there home from such a high altitude.


I bet they can. Highflyers have a great homing instinct.


----------



## waqar haider

chayi said:


> very beautiful birds love there colors looks very strong and healthy. I have a question will highflyers home? if you tossed them out say about 25 miles would they make it back home? I guess they can see there home from such a high altitude.



Yes Chayie they can.

Not a big deal for them.


----------



## scorpio31

*Superb*



waqar haider said:


> Dear members,
> 
> As i promised,here are some of my best birds pictures for your interest.
> 
> Please comment.


Dear Mr Waqar Haider

Your pigeons are very nice n beautiful shape


----------



## scorpio31

*Superb*



waqar haider said:


>


Dear Waqar Haider

Again very nice high flyers. Thanx 4 sharing.


----------



## scorpio31

*Superb*



waqar haider said:


>


Dear Waqar Haider AOA, Bro nice pigeons n jal. Thanx


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Nice birds....


----------



## spirit wings

all I can say is....WOW!


----------



## rono842

hey dude

nice birds they look like huge, a lot bigger than homing birds,you say alot of work, like what,talk to me about that if you would. thanks


----------

